# Авиация > Литература >  насчет коэффициента подьемной силы в сечении

## bolahg

Добрый день.
У меня сложилось такая проблема.
мне нужно пронормировать крыло, проблема в относительной циркуляции
там табличные данные,которых всего по каждому варианту геом. характеристик крыла, окло 10,етого мало, расчитывать самому относительную циркуляцию,неполучается,из за того что неизвестен коэффициент подьемной силы в сечении.Думал что в Рисберге есть но там тоже нет,они ссылаются на то что мол нужно вначале по таблице посчитать а потом приближать.какойто круговорот непонятный.
так вот, помогите плз с поиском формул по определению Су в сечении,или кто что предложит.
и еще извините если нитуда написал)

----------

